# Exotengarten mit Teich



## Roland (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Alle,

in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe habe ich einen Exotengarten entdeckt(nur 7 Km) und wollte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten!
Viel Vergnügen beim Bilder ansehen.....

 Wasserbillig, Luxemburg. Emil Antony hat einen ca. 1000 m2 großen Garten und pflanzt seit 1998 Exoten ins Freiland. Der Standort ist der wärmste Punkt in Luxemburg, wahrscheinlich Zone 8.

http://phengels.club.fr/Jardin-EmilAntony-Luxembourg.html


----------

